# HS928 Scraper Bar question



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm posting to help my friend with his problem. He has a 2006/2007 HS928 track version in need of a new bar.
He removed the two bolts on the side of the housing and the 4 or 5 on the bottom.
He can't get the bar out. The sides of the housing are stamp pressed inward at the area where the upper angle of the bar is on each side.


I don't own a Honda, so, I cant help him. He claims the studs that are welded on the bottom of the bar are too long, which he's unable to get the sides of the bar up and over the pressed area of the housing without destroying the paint on the inside of the housing.


Any help from anyone who has change theirs out on an older model would be appreciated.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/41497-hs928-scraper-guard-problem.html


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

oneacer said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/41497-hs928-scraper-guard-problem.html




Thanks for the link.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

I just spoke with him. He said he removed the augers earlier today. He still can't get them out due to the right angle pieces on either side of the bar hitting the inside of the housing. He even tried spreading the housing out on either side. The bar is free moving until it hits the housing. He doesn't want to bend the housing or scratch the paint wrestling the bar out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you have to use a pry bar on one end. put it between the bar and housing and pry the stud out. then move along to next one and do the same. after you get one end out do the other side. 

it will come out. don't be shy. if you slightly bend the housing , you can pound it back into shape when you put the new bar in. i use a rubber mallet .


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Boy, that's seems like a big PITA. Every blower I ever owned just had a flat bar from end to end with a few bolts on the bottom edge of the housing. Usually a 5 minute job to replace.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mtblade said:


> Thanks for the reply. Boy, that's seems like a big PITA. Every blower I ever owned just had a flat bar from end to end with a few bolts on the bottom edge of the housing. Usually a 5 minute job to replace.


first couple times it was a pita. today i did one . took about a minute to take off on a hs928. once you get the technique down it's easy.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

mtblade said:


> Thanks for the reply. Boy, that's seems like a big PITA. Every blower I ever owned just had a flat bar from end to end with a few bolts on the bottom edge of the housing. Usually a 5 minute job to replace.


A little more trouble to change maybe, but those corners add substantial strength to the bucket. Not a bad thing. I ran MTD blowers for years and they were always bending the bucket at the bottom corners. I think Honda has it right.


----------

